# Criticize my photo's!!!!



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

As above, I am no pro but have always had a keen interest.
Still on a Nikon f80 but am hoping to get a D90 soon, although have had use of a family members D80 which I think is great value for money:argie:

I will post up three photo's so If you could all criticize them, exposure, composition, depth of field, sharpness etc....

The trouble is as wonderful we sometimes think our own pictures are I know (personally speaking) there's a hint of sentimentality going on, so fresh eyes & opinions would be great! :thumb:

*1.) Wetlands at Welney, Cambs. *









*2.) Stag at Woburn, Beds 2008*









*3.) HM Queen at Winsor horse show 2007*









Please feel free to be as rude and nasty as you like!:lol:
Thanks in advance
Joe :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

She didnt need to enter, sorry Liz.


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Exotica said:


> She didnt need to enter, sorry Liz.


?????


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great photos, but the Stag doesn't look quite sharp enough to me, and being hyper critical, the first one is lacking something to me, a focal point perhaps. I was looking for something in the field or on the horizon. If it was in a series of photos portraying the wetlands then I think it'll work better than it does in isolation if that makes sense, but it could just be me. The one of Liz is a cracker, one you could easily sell I imagine :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree with Mick, that piccy of HM would be a great seller for you!

The first one would benefit from more of the tree on the left to frame the image more, nicely exposed though.

The Stag lacks sharpness and the lower body is more in focus than the eyes, big mistake! This can be fixed with some selective sharpening and blurring in PS.

Gary


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree with Bigpikle here. The first picture is beautiful but.....my eye is looking for a focal point and I keep being drawn to the black square at the corner of the gate. I'd still be happy to have taken that one though. The second one I like but feel that the focus is somewhere to the rear of it's head but I can't quite put my finger on it. Third one for me is brilliant. Not only is she giving you that look but it's a typical royal photograph and black and white suits it to a tee. :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

One of the criteria I use for pictures (paintings and photos) is "would I hang it on my wall" and I would definitely do so with No.1 - stunning shot. That's a style of picture I like and have taken quite a few but I can honestly say none are as good as that.

As Mick said, the stag shot isn't sharp enough - when photographing animals and people it's the eye(s) you should get in focus. Also, it doesn't really obey the Rule Of Thirds - it would have been better zoomed out a bit the the stag in the right of the frame.

Good shot of HRH but, to me, B&W shots like that only really work well if there is a lot of character in the face, e.g. a very wrinkled, craggy face, or heavy shadow, and hers doesn't have that much character. That's not to say I think it's a bad shot, just that it would have worked better with a different face.



Exotica said:


> She didnt need to enter, sorry Liz.


PMSL - that's your knighthood out of the window :lol: :lol:


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I must say thats been even more informative than i expected so thank you all very much.
I agree with the stag picture there is something awkward about it which I couldn't quite put my finger on so that has certainly helped.
And also with the first one it does need a strong focal point i suppose for me its just the colour.
Keep the comments coming this is great!
Joe


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Number one is a stunning shot and better than most posted here. Perhaps 'shop' in a little rowing boat on the horizen and that gate will nicely lead the eye to it


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Number one is a stunning shot and better than most posted here. Perhaps 'shop' in a little rowing boat on the horizen and that gate will nicely lead the eye to it


Nice thought or perhaps some swans would suit the location?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

You wouldn't see a swan that far on the horizen - it needs something suitably sized


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

does the colours of first pictures are true ?

beautiful pictures !


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

pytru said:


> does the colours of first pictures are true ?
> 
> beautiful pictures !


Yes although remember that the picture is only a part of the over-all scene so highlights those colours in particular.
Thanks:thumb:


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Brazo said:


> You wouldn't see a swan that far on the horizen - it needs something suitably sized


I think the trouble with that picture is that the sun takes the gate out of the 'thirds' rule. Perhaps if I'd shifted over to the right slightly it would have helped so that the sun is over to the right a bit but everything else staying the same.
Thanks again
joe


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It's not easy and sometimes impossible to get eveything just right but I don't believe in "shopping" things into pictures that weren't there in the first place. Leave as is. It's a great picture regardless.:thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Can i shop them? I'll show you what i would have done and you can compare


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Would you mind emailing me number one, for my desktop?

2000px ish?

[email protected]

All great pics, :thumb:


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Wonderdetail said:


> Can i shop them? I'll show you what i would have done and you can compare


Yeah go for it mate, I'm no 'shopper' myself so would be interesting to see what changes could be made.
Cheers, joe:thumb:


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

joe_0_1 said:


> Would you mind emailing me number one, for my desktop?
> 
> 2000px ish?
> 
> ...


Hi Joe no problem will send e-mail.
Cheers


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

i like 1 and 3, for me 1 might have a bit to much saturation but 3 good compostion good DoF, good work mate :thumb: 'im no expert myself lol still learnign as well'


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I love that first picture. Sorry it's not a more constructive comment but I really do love that pic. I'd use that as my desktop pic.


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Alty17 said:


> I love that first picture. Sorry it's not a more constructive comment but I really do love that pic. I'd use that as my desktop pic.


your welcome to use it if you like or I will get you a print done if you like it that much


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the image Joe.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

number 1 has a warm golden glow that makes it inviting imo


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

joe_0_1 said:


> Thanks for the image Joe.


 No worries, enjoy:thumb:


----------

